# kdenlive and shotcut seem to be dead



## daeron (Jun 4, 2017)

Is anyone on 10-stable still able to run either  kdenlive or shotcut ?
Can anyone suggest something that might help?

For over a month I've been able to build both but neither of them run,
shotcut dies saying "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
kdenlive dies saying "KCrash: Application 'kdenlive' crashing..." and runs the KDE crash handler that says there is insufficient information to send a bug report.

10.3-STABLE FreeBSD Sun Jun  4 18:11:09 AEST 2017  GENERIC  amd64
kdenlive-0.9.10_3
shotcut-17.02_1
qt5-webkit-5.7.1_1
qt5-widgets-5.7.1
qt4-webkit-4.8.7_1
mlt-6.4.1_4
ffmpeg-3.3.1,1
jackit-0.125.0
sdl-1.2.15_9,2


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2017)

Did you build from ports or did you use packages? If you built from ports is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## daeron (Jun 10, 2017)

SirDice said:


> /etc/make.conf


The /etc/make.conf only has a MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE entry.
I keep things as vanilla as possible.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2017)

daeron said:


> The /etc/make.conf only has a MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE entry.


That'll be fine, it'll help selecting the correct mirrors. 


> I keep things as vanilla as possible.


Also good, we can rule out any weird compiler options causing build issues.


----------



## daeron (Jun 21, 2017)

SirDice said:


> That'll be fine, it'll help selecting the correct mirrors.
> Also good, we can rule out any weird compiler options causing build issues.



** These two applications Kdenlive and Shotcut fail if both qt4 and qt5 are on the system.
Removing /usr/local/lib/qt4 allows shotcut to run.
Removing /usr/local/lib/qt5 allows kdenlive to run.

There's no naming conflict between qt4 and qt5, so I don't see why these applications are loading the wrong libraries.


----------

